# Happy Holidays from the Rhythm Clan!!



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Wanted to wish everyone Happy Holidays from our house to yours!


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

If that photo doesn't bring peace and joy to the world, nothing will. Thank you for posting.


----------



## Otis-Agnes (Nov 24, 2015)

So cute! Happy Holidays!!! Agnes


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Kelli have you thought about making a calendar with these photos? I use shutterfly and do a calendar every year for the grandparents with my girls and their cousins' photos throughout the year. Some of the photos you've taken or had taken over the years would be better than any commercial calendar I've bought. Could be a really neat fundraiser too. Thanks for sharing them, Merry Christmas to you my friend


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Awwwww....thank you....adorable....happy holidays to you and your family!!!!!!


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

What a beautiful picture. It brings to mind love and peace which should be the message of the season. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Beautiful little reindeer - great photo.


----------



## danoon58 (Jul 1, 2015)

Awwww! They are gorgeous!


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

Oh my goodness! This is the sweetest, Ever!


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

nolefan said:


> Kelli have you thought about making a calendar with these photos? I use shutterfly and do a calendar every year for the grandparents with my girls and their cousins' photos throughout the year. Some of the photos you've taken or had taken over the years would be better than any commercial calendar I've bought. Could be a really neat fundraiser too. Thanks for sharing them, Merry Christmas to you my friend


That's a great idea!!


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

OMG!! Fabulous photo.


----------

